# post-op period for surgery



## srarick (Mar 13, 2008)

When there are 2 surgeries in a 2 week period, does the 90 day post-op period start after the 2nd surgery or go back to the first one?
Thanks
Susan


----------



## mbort (Mar 13, 2008)

The 90 global starts at the 1st one and ends 90 days after the 2nd one.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 13, 2008)

It would differ depending on modifier used on the 2nd px (if the 2nd px is related or not)

modifier “-58” to the staged procedure. A new postoperative period begins when the next procedure in the series
is billed

Modifier 79: A new postoperative period begins when the unrelated procedure is billed.

Modifier 78: no new post operative period begins, postoperative period starts the date of the first procedure.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf
pg 76-77


----------



## srarick (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you both!


----------

